# So many Fire 10 problems



## sjde (Jul 18, 2018)

So many problems with my new Fire 10!

I got this mainly to use overseas to read  but maybe that’s why I’m having so many problems, because I’m overseas? 

My old kindle works great- my husband is using it- but that one only has purchased books. 

I downloaded ebooks from my library before I left. I choose some from Axis 360 and some from Overdrive. I thought the Overdrive ones would only go on my old kindle so I chose that one. But they aren’t there. They are on my new Fire 10 under BOOKS, not when I open the Overdrive app.  But at least I have them. 

Don’t know how to get them on the old kindle (5?) so my husband can read them. 

I chose the Fire 10 to download the books from Axis 360 and had good luck at first reading in the Axis 360 app. But then it stopped working. 

I’m at a hotel now with WiFi that works fine on my phone.

But on the Kindle I keep getting -“Axis 360 is temporarily unavailable. You can still access previously downloaded content in My Stuff. “ 
However, when I go to My Stuff it says “ no items checked out.”

0ften it won’t take me to a website from my browser- says “your connection is not private .”

When I go to the App Store-it says “network unreachable . Anazon services temp unavailable. Try later or connect to a different network.”

I get this a lot in 
Axis- “You are offline, no content is available offline. “
And it says this when I AM connected.

Besides, you shouldn’t need to be online to be able to read. 

Any help or suggestions? TIA


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just had to return my Fire 10 because it kept dropping my modem or saying it was not in range. The problem started a couple a months ago when I was getting no wi-fi connection messages. When I powered down and restarted, wi-fi worked fine. Then it didn't work at all.

Called CS and they had me go through the same steps I'd done half a dozen times before. Then they sent me to the tech guy who would know how to fix it. He took a couple of minutes to read the earlier transcript which he obviously didn't do, and then told me to do the same steps over again. I refused. Said I'd already done them on my own and then twice for the CS person.

They had me send it back, it went to repair and they couldn't do anything with it. I now have a new Fire 10. Hope I don't have the same problem.

Call CS. Maybe they'll have a solution or maybe you'll have to return it for repair or replacement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The books borrowed from Overdrive for Kindle, should be available on a Fire via the built-in Kindle app. They may not download automatically, but you should be able to find them in your account and pull them -- or go to the Amazon website and send them.

If you borrowed in ePub format you should be able to read via the Overdrive app.

I have no clue about Axis.

My experience with Fires, and I've had several, is that they're just about adequate. I've not had specific issues with wifi, but I find them to be way slower than they ought to be. 'Course, they're not as expensive either. Still, you can find better, faster tablets for comparable prices. Or such has been my experience. Sorry you're having problems.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

sjde said:


> So many problems with my new Fire 10!
> 
> I got this mainly to use overseas to read but maybe that's why I'm having so many problems, because I'm overseas?
> 
> ...


The best suggestion is go home, you won't be able to access your Amazon , axis or possibly any account with a a overseas I,P address, as they are geo restricted, or they will only work in the country were the account is held.

You could try installing a virtual private network and connected to a U.S. Server, or buy an sd, card and move the books to the other device that way, if the five has an apsd, card slot,

If your using the silk browser, it's very cautious of connecting to Wi-Fi that doesn't have a valid security certificate , for the very good reason they could just skim your credit rd detAils, if you don't care, just install another browser and use that


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience is that traveling, even overseas, with a kindle or Fire should not be a problem. Yes, they can tell where you're connecting from, but unless you stay there for a VERY LONG TIME, it's usually not an issue. And even if so, what you get is an email asking if you have moved to a new geographical area.

My understanding is that the only reason they care is because if there is not a store for your country, you're supposed to use Amazon.com -- the US store -- and sometimes people don't want to do that; they'd rather use the UK store or the French store or whatever. There was an anecdote on the boards in the last year of a person in Scandanavia who'd switched from the US to the UK store for better prices and it turned into a real problem for her, though she eventually got it sorted and her account back on the US site. But she lost access to books she'd bought while she'd erroneously used the UK site.

BUT, even so, that should only be an issue if you're BUYING books. Just reading them should NOT be an issue. Just downloading books you already have in your account should not be an issue. Especially when doing so via WiFi -- if you're trying to use a cell network that's not compatible, that's a whole 'nother issue.

The quality of the WiFi in your hotel could be problematic. Often the 'complimentary' level is not very fast. It could be that the delay in connecting is long enough for the device to time out. And you usually have to sign in somehow, which is often problematic with eInk devices, though should be less so with the Fire. I was traveling this past weekend, albeit not overseas, and, though the hotel had decent wifi, I actually found it easier to turn my phone on and use a mobile hotspot to let my kindle connect that way to download the daily newspaper. The kindle would show connected to the hotel network, but, unlike with a tablet or laptop, it didn't automatically pop up a page to enter log in credentials to access. You had to get to the experimental browser yourself and hope the hotel page came up and then figure out how to get to the input fields. (Caveat: it's been a long time, I admit, since I've bothered; maybe it works better now.) For me, it was easier to use my phone network, which my kindle already recognized. 

So, I'm sorry you're having problems. I feel for you!  I _need_ stuff to read!  So my policy has always been to have a bunch of books _with_ me, whether back in the days of paper when I carried a bunch with me or now with kindle, when I make sure plenty are already downloaded in case Wifi connectivity is an issue. Maybe if some books are on his device and some on yours, you'll just have to trade now and then.

One other thing that occurs to me: I wonder if your library books really did get downloaded. Some of the library apps sort of work in the cloud, I think. So if you can't get to the cloud, you can't read the books.  I'm not familiar with the Axis one you mention, but I wonder if that could be the issue?


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My experience is that traveling, even overseas, with a kindle or Fire should not be a problem. Yes, they can tell where you're connecting from, but unless you stay there for a VERY LONG TIME, it's usually not an issue. And even if so, what you get is an email asking if you have moved to a new geographical area.
> 
> My understanding is that the only reason they care is because if there is not a store for your country, you're supposed to use Amazon.com -- the US store -- and sometimes people don't want to do that; they'd rather use the UK store or the French store or whatever. There was an anecdote on the boards in the last year of a person in Scandanavia who'd switched from the US to the UK store for better prices and it turned into a real problem for her, though she eventually got it sorted and her account back on the US site. But she lost access to books she'd bought while she'd erroneously used the UK site.
> 
> ...


But she can access the Amazon books she has downloaded on the,10',, what she can't do is access the account to down load them on to another fire, that's because the other device cant ( or if this is indeed possible is NOT)connect to the US account, where the books are held.
, That's why irecrecommended a physial data transfer if sd, card slots are available, or they could just read to each other!


----------

